# Body mit 50/50 Background



## Lucas Löffel (4. September 2011)

Guten Abend,

skizze: 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110904/6dhrozda.png

so wie in der skizze würde ich gern links einen background machen und rechts einen anderen background. 

beide sollten der css eigenschaft background-repeat:repeat-x; entsprechen. 

Ich find einfach keine lösung.. 

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. 

lg


----------



## Alex_T (4. September 2011)

Hallöle,

mein Vorschlag wäre bei deinem Problem ein einfaches 3-Spalten-Layout, wobei die 2 äußersten Spalten jeweils eine von dir gewünschte Grafik enthalten.
Das ganze ist dahingehend auch vorteilhaft, da du es dynamisch halten kannst und nicht auf die Größe der Grafik beschränkt bist.
Sollte dann in etwas so aussehen:

Spalte1      |       Content        |   Spalte2
Spalte1      |       Content        |   Spalte2


----------

